# Bait Fish - Yellow Tail



## economan

I was on the Pen Pier last week and they were catching dozens of bait fish sized fish with yellow tails. this past weekend i caught one while trolling in the pass on a mackerel lure string.

I would apprecaite someone telling me what these fish are?

thanks.

PS. when i was on the Pier some knucklehead was telling people they were blue marlin. LOL


----------



## ThaFish

That knucklehead was right, they're juvie blue marlin.

Haha, but for real they're most likely juvenile jack crevalle. There have been a ton of them around recently.


----------



## wtbfishin

Either a Jack Crevalle or a Leather Jack which if it fins U it STINGS:yes:. DId it looks like this?


----------



## Txs_mde_87

I was catching those yellow tail sized bait fish on my sibiki rig here at the jetties in Destin. The ones I were catching looked like juvenile jack crevalle and annoying as hell because they ended up breaking the branch lines or the whole thing period.


----------



## Chris V

There's three species around that meet the description:

1) Young Jack Crevalle

2) Leatherjacket

3) Atlantic Bumper (aka Crazy fish, Moonfish, Moonpie)


----------

